# KNEESWORTH Meet ** Tonight! 29/09**



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

*Time for another "Kneesworth" meet on the A10* 

***NOTE - DATE CHANGE - Now Thursday 29th September***

Only a month after I said I'd get one organised again so slightly better than the usual wait for another one!  
park - in the past we've had ...R8, Mustang, AC Cobra, RS4, 1M, Dodge Viper, to name a few, although I can't guarantee any of these!). Always good company and a great host...oh, and the food's not bad either! 

For those who haven't been before, a bit of history - Kneesworth *was* the longest running regular meet in TT land (possibly still is). It got so big it had to move from the original pub in Kneesworth to The Cambridge Motel near Shepreth on the A10 but retains the name for posterity! You'll meet a great bunch of people - not necessarily in TTs now but there is usually some pretty nice metal in the car park - in the past we've had ...R8, Mustang, AC Cobra, RS4, 1M, Dodge Viper, to name a few, although I can't guarantee any of these!). Always good company and a great host...oh, and the food's not bad either! 

Date: Thursday 29th September
Time - from around 7 - 7:30 start but no pressure to be there early 

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel: 01763 260414

NOTE: Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge - If you use the postcode on your satnav or look at the map it may take down a little side road to the east of the A10, but the Motel is actually on the side of the A10 itself - about half way between Royston and Cambridge.

Also - if anyone fancies a cruise on the way to the pub, I'll be at Graveley nr Stevenage around 7pm

Hands up who's coming.....

NaughTTy
slineTT & D6TTR
lamps
jev
scoTTy
Gareth50
OuTTlaw
NormStrm + NormStrm's mate Paul
vwcheung (if new date suits)


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Ah great, another meet, moua and mrs please Paul.........


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Ah great, another meet, moua and mrs please Paul.........


Excellent news Elias, will be good to see you both (again!)


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry Paul I cant make that date, any chance you can make it the following week I am available then! Always like to get along to the Kneesworth meet!

Cheers Lamps


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yes please and Mr yes please! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

lamps said:


> Sorry Paul I cant make that date, any chance you can make it the following week I am available then! Always like to get along to the Kneesworth meet!
> 
> Cheers Lamps


Sorry Paul, can't do the week after I'm afraid. Hopefully you can make the Christmas meet when I've organised it


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Yes please and Mr yes please! :lol:


Woohoo! Added


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Sorry mate I'm in Poland that week but will be down for the next one..

Have a good 'un


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jamman said:


> Sorry mate I'm in Poland that week but will be down for the next one..
> 
> Have a good 'un


Ah nooo! Was hoping you could get to this one after missing out on a large chunk of the last!

Have fun in Polska - enjoy the borscht!

Hopefully see you at the Christmas meet.....eeuugh...Christmas talk already :?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry mate I'm in Poland that week but will be down for the next one..
> ...


I will be there mate for sure, have a great time


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Should be fine, ive got it in the diary!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

vwcheung said:


> Should be fine, ive got it in the diary!


Great news - look forward to meeting you


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi All,

Really sorry to do this but due to a pretty low uptake on this and the fact that I am also stacked out with secondary school visits, I'm going to have to change the date for this I'm afraid. Will now be on Thursday 29th Spetember.

I think this is the first time I've ever had to change a Kneesworth date but hopefully this will be better for a few more people but apologies to Penny & Dave who will be on holiday 

Sorry if this messes up any plans.

Thanks,
NaughTTy


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Arghhh Still no good for me matey my car will be at The TT Shop for 2 or 3 weeks from ther 16th having some brum brum loving

Will be at the next though

Have a great time


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Argh pants! :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Just say if you don't love me anymore....

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Just say if you don't love me anymore....
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] You know I love you Penny! Feel guilty enough as it is!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Only jesting with you mate! Have a great time without me. We'll raise a glass to you all from Turkey! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Ah good news for me Paul,I can make that date so put me down to be there.

See you then, Lamps


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

lamps said:


> Ah good news for me Paul,I can make that date so put me down to be there.
> 
> See you then, Lamps


Nice one Paul! at least one person is happy about it!! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scoTTy now added - thanks for the messages Paul 

Anymore for anymore? This is building nicely now


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm telling myself this is still a "summer" meet .... just 

Fingers crossed the weather's kind....although that's never stopped us before! :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anyone else want to join us for this - only a week away now


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Oh don't you start again! :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Anyone else want to join us on Thursday? Still time to put your name down if you want to come along


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks everyone for coming last night - really good to see you all and meet a couple of new faces. Vincent - I really should have asked for a ride out in your stunning RS! That's the 3rd one we've had at Kneesworth that I haven't got around to blagging a ride in!

Thanks also to you all for being so generous with the sponsorship - really appreciated - thanks everyone 

Oi Woman! :lol: I'll send you the links I was talking about some time today


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A good meet last night. Just like summer .... with the lights off 

I didn't pass any TT's on the way home  Either I left it too long to leave or people were intent on not being caught. :lol:

The M11 was empty so n+50mph all the way down the M11 with a temporary drop to n+30mph at the Bishop's Stortford junction made getting home quite quick.

The only problem was when I got home I was WIDE awake so I didn't go to bed until 02:30 !

Norm - did that car hassling you get past ? :lol: :lol: 

@Naughtty
- can you post the sponsorship link?
- work : it was Geoff and Richard :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Paul thank you once again for organising what was a summer evening without the light.

Nice to see new and old faces.... I will see you again at the Xmas one.....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> @Naughty - can you post the sponsorship link?
> :


*Certainly can - http://www.justgiving.com/Ella-barrow02*

Also see Off Topic for something else I need a little help on 



scoTTy said:


> work : it was Geoff and Richard :wink:


Yep, with Roberto - I checked this morning! Richard = complete propeller-head, brain the size of a small planet :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > @Naughty - can you post the sponsorship link?
> ...


Done



NaughTTy said:


> Also see Off Topic for something else I need a little help on


Done



NaughTTy said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > work : it was Geoff and Richard :wink:
> ...


I have to agree :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Top man
Top man
and [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot for organising last night Paul,it was good to see some old friends and meet some new faces,really enjoyed the chat/banter,looking forward to the next one.

Cheers for now

Paul 'Lamps'


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul - Big thanks for organising, a very enjoyable evening.



scoTTy said:


> Norm - did that car hassling you get past ? :lol: :lol:


Nope ;-) not sure where it went, "sport mode" on - through 2 roundabouts and no where to be seen


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

NaughTTy said:


> Thanks everyone for coming last night - really good to see you all and meet a couple of new faces. Vincent - I really should have asked for a ride out in your stunning RS! That's the 3rd one we've had at Kneesworth that I haven't got around to blagging a ride in!
> 
> Thanks also to you all for being so generous with the sponsorship - really appreciated - thanks everyone
> 
> Oi Woman! :lol: I'll send you the links I was talking about some time today


Lol i was expecting someone to ask TBH but maybe you were all too shy? Many thanks for organising the event and I'll be up for another meet whenever it is organised.


----------

